# It was horrible and I hated doing it



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I just killed my first rat pup.

Feel like a right c:censor:t even though I know I didn't do it out of spite but neccessity for my snakes and thats what they've been bred for.

Does it get easier?


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Yep,before you know it you'll be doing it without thought,to me it feels no different than opening a new bag of food for the dogs really.Is that cold?


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm the same tbh. Get's easier until your thinking more of what's on telly later rather than killing a baby animal :gasp:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I suppose its like the crickets for the dragons, I just chuck them in without a second thought.

Hopefully it'll be eaiser next time, i've kept myself detatched from them too, only going in the shed to feed and clean them so I dont get attatched.

I used the pencil on the back of the neck method which is suppoesed to be instant but it didn't look very instant to me, its whiskers were still twitching, or was that just the nerves?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah it does get easier. I felt really bad the first time round, it honestly felt like murder. Just keep in mind which is the pet and which is the food, and why they are there in the first place and try not to get attached (sometimes easier said than done), you'll do fine.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

I don't think I could do anything that hands on. I use a co2 chamber and was actually commenting last week that I don't feel anything any more. First few times I trembled like a leaf now I just turn it on and off we go. I remember thinking "I can't wait until it gets easier" now it really bothers me that I can be so detached.

Some people are never happy:lol2:

I also don't get attached. I feed, water and clean out but that's it.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

i personally couldn't use any method other than the co2 chamber..
im actually going to build mine on monday when i get paid! lol. 

Already have my rats breeding away!
i dont think i'll struggle to actually kill them as they are here for food not for pets and that might sounds cold but thats just the way i see it.

Draven


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> Yep,before you know it you'll be doing it without thought,to me it feels no different than opening a new bag of food for the dogs really.Is that cold?


your sig is fasinating. i want to get my latex out the cupboard now!


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought I would not be able to kill anything, I first used co2, but I thought this took too long so now I break their necks which I think is faster.


----------



## Cat&Dean (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah it was hard at first for us the first time, we hit them on the back of the head with a spanner and the other half did it too hard the first time and broke therat pup clean in half!!!! i was amazed as you could see all he organs and stuff whilst dean was nearly sick LOL but now its just like "oh its culling time" and away we go!

Yes i love Barry.M's sig too fab bum!! bet its not his bum hahaa xx


----------



## impkilo (Jul 17, 2009)

well...last time i fed my sav 2 rats,and it's totally horrible....
one rat was bleeding,the bloods all around my sav's house.
when the sav bit it,the blood just flew to the glass...
like i was watching a horrible movie
it's all bloods.....
everytime i think up this thing i feel sad 

it's not the first time i fed the rats,but its the first the rats bleed a lot....


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Cat&Dean said:


> Yeah it was hard at first for us the first time, we hit them on the back of the head with a spanner and the other half did it too hard the first time and broke therat pup clean in half!!!! i was amazed as you could see all he organs and stuff whilst dean was nearly sick LOL but now its just like "oh its culling time" and away we go!
> 
> *Yes i love Barry.M's sig too fab bum!! bet its not his bum hahaa xx*


Cheek! It took ages to get those off again!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you have to compartmentalize... detach yourself.

welcome to the world...

i find rabbits hard to kill most of all... killing isn't an easy thing for a good person... if it bothers you, good... that means you have a soul.

it's how the world works... it's no reflection on you... i've found myself very upset at even accidentally killing something... we ran over a dove in the road last month... unavoidable really.... i felt bad... i got misty even...

... being an ex-marine and all... i must be getting soft in my old age.

... i'm such a wimp anymore... i've put catapillers back on their branches many times... how weak is that?

... if killing bothers you then you have some innate goodness about you i suppose....


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

HABU said:


> i've put catapillers back on their branches many times... how weak is that?


There is nothing *weak *about having compassion.



Will Rogers said:


> The weak may be greedy, or spiteful, or cruel, for often they have no choice. But the strong should be kind. They have no excuse not to be.


We are stronger than the food we breed, so we have an obligation to give them as kind a death as possible.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

compassion is our strongest trait... yet the one we embrace least.

... there would be no problems in this world if we lived with compassion for all things... compassion and empathy are our best virtues... we should try to use them at least once a month...

you get old and go to funerals and know your own mortality... you don't take life for granted when you get older... you don't waste a single day... you stop everything to just smell the freshly mowed grass...

... you become drunk from a renewed apprieciation of every moment... 

life isn't a competion... life is like a movie... you miss the best parts if you don't pay attention... who competes in a theater?... we're all just enjoying the experience... not jockeying for finishing first... there is no race going on in a theater beyond your mind...

... live like a cool breeze... just flow... you'll find yourself in wonderful places every now and then...

... the old tend to be servants of their regrets.


----------



## sandfish2 (Nov 3, 2008)

*rat pup*

:2thumb:Hi nobody liked rats more than me i belonged to the national fancy rat society for years and used toshow siamese rats and dumbo rats ect but now i have royal pythons and corns and garter snakes!!! but there is no way i would or could kill one i buy mine from a supplier that guarantees they are killed quickly and humanely, sandfish2


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sandfish2 said:


> :2thumb:Hi nobody liked rats more than me i belonged to the national fancy rat society for years and used toshow siamese rats and dumbo rats ect but now i have royal pythons and corns and garter snakes!!! but there is no way i would or could kill one i buy mine from a supplier that guarantees they are killed quickly and humanely, sandfish2


i also did until i went to the supplier, and saw what it was like. NEVER again. I now breed all mine and i now and i can guarentee that they had teh best life possible.


----------

